# Scheis megamo



## Larve (2. April 2003)

Na ja Leute, 


Sch kenn da jemanden der Nennt sich INSEKTUID. Der Wiegt nur Knappe 55 kilo und bei dem ist das megamo 26" drei mal gerissen. Aber das kann ja auch an seinem V - Kreuz liegen. Man Weis es nicht... Meine Frage an euch: was haltet ihr von Megamo? Oder besser kennt jemand zufällig ein TRIALINSEKT?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (2. April 2003)

Megamo Rockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larve (2. April 2003)

Eh Kunde man A... ! Du fährst doch Nen Polen Devil also: Tsching Tschau.  Es lebe ZZZZOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Larve (2. April 2003)

Was los Teufelchen? Musst du ins Bettchen?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (2. April 2003)

Ehh du Hackfresse, du bist neu im Forum, da würd ich mich mal bisl benehmen! Außerdem hab ich dich garnich dumm gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich hab bloß gesagt damit Megamo gut ist, hab noch nix schlechtes gehört!


----------



## aramis (2. April 2003)

Seh ich genau so, mach hier mal nicht so nen Wind. Mit dem Schei$ machst du dir jedenfalls keine Freunde im Forum!


----------



## Jerry (2. April 2003)

Ja ne Larve,

wennst mal ein bisschen im Trial Channel guckst ist des hier wohl am wenigsten angebracht sich so prollhaft zu benehmen!

Also PEACE and  

Jerry


----------



## Larve (2. April 2003)

Immer langsam Männers. Aramis Conception: Weist noch ODM anno 2002. Ich mein Calbe. Da gab es schon mal Bambule. Zumindest fast.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (2. April 2003)




----------



## Larve (2. April 2003)

Ä Traum Die Krümel haben sendepause wenn der kuchen trial zelebriert...


----------



## tommytrialer (2. April 2003)

wie kann man sich nur so aufführen!!!! du brauchst hier niemand dumm anmachen, weil wir sind eine gemeinschaft und so nehmen wir dich nicht auf.
das will ich sehen wie du trial zelebrierst.  so wie du redest kannst de gar nichts.
also bitte mal benehmen und in die gemeinschaft einfügen. und nicht den großen makieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialatAustria (2. April 2003)

Die Larve sollte mal schauen das sie vom Benehmen her ein Schmetterling wird, vom trialen her sicher auch


----------



## Larve (2. April 2003)

Ich liebe euch doch alle...



Peace Mädels


----------



## aramis (2. April 2003)

Hab schon geahnt, dass hier mal wieder ein Dresdner den Weg ins Forum gefunden hat.

Ich nehm mal an, du bist der Gino (Güttler): Erstens scheinst du extrem nachtragend zu sein und zweitens haste dieses Jahr freie Bahn (außer du fährst Elite). 
Hast du vielleicht schon Rachepläne geschmiedet?
Mal im Ernst: Ich dachte, die Sache ist schon geklärt und verstehe nicht, warum du das ganze jetzt wieder aufwärmst.


@alle:
Letztes Jahr hab ich in Calbe Masters gewonnen, verdammt knapp mit einem Punkt weniger als der Gino. Als ich meine letzte (die entscheidende) Sektion fahren musste standen Ginos Kumpels um die Sektion drumherum, darauf erpicht, mich möglichst aus dem Konzept zu bringen. Hat aber nix genützt, hab das Ding dann trotzdem noch gemacht. 
Dann wurde mir unterstellt, dass ich beschissen hätte, weil ich ein Tor zwei mal durchfahren habe oder irgendsowas. Und angeblich bin ich 0,00001 Sekunden zu spät ins Ziel gekommen. Ok, das war zwar knapp aber noch rechtzeitig. Und was das Tor angeht, da wurde im Vorfeld vom Fahrtleiter eindeutig geklärt, wo langzufahren ist und wo nicht.
Das gab ne riesen Diskussion aber der Fahrtleiter hat dann zu meinen Gunsten entschieden.
Ein Mangel an Objektivität kann jedenfalls nicht vorgelegen haben denn an diesem Tag habe ich mich im Vorfeld schon zweimal mit dem Fahrtleiter gestritten, einmal wegen dem Anbringen der Startnummern und nochmal wegen ein paar nicht-eindeutig abgesteckten Sektionsabschnitten. Ich war also keineswegs sein Lieblingsfahrer oder sowas.

Jedenfalls war der Gino wegen der Sache sehr ungehalten und ist irgendwie mit dem Eric (20"-Fahrer, guter Freund von mir) aneinander geraten. Dieser hat ihm dann noch was derb unfreundliches ins Gesicht gesagt und daraufhin hätte es beine eine Schlägerei gegeben.
Ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr, wer dann geschlichtet hat aber es ist nochmal friedlich ausgegangen.


Tja Leute, so ist das bei uns im Osten. Immer was los beim Contest und man kann auch mal mit nem blauen Auge nach hause kommen.


----------



## echo freak (2. April 2003)

ich versteh dich aber auch nicht so ganz larve!
wieso kommt man in nen forum um dann ein auf dicke hose zu machen?
das klima hier ist sonst immer total entspannt und jeder kann seine meinung frei äußern (am besten mit begründung) und nicht einfach rein posten und mal eben, so ganz nach dem motto, zu sagen "ihr habt doch gar keine ahnung was gut ist" dein "POLENRAD ist eh schei$e"!

auf rassisten haben wir übrigens auch kein bock!
oder ist polen jetzt ne beschimpfung?


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (3. April 2003)

zu Megamo:
mein trialkumpel fährt ein Megamo 20" mit hinten und vorne discbraks, fährt seit über einem jahr und hatte keinerlei probleme! ich find's das geilste 20" auf platz zur zeit! wenn das bike so oft kaput geht würd ich mal empfehlen an der fahrtechnik zu arbeiten, bei Bob-Baumeister-Fahrstil hält kein bike für sehr lange...    

zu Larve:
bei uns wür'd das Lizenz Entzug für unsportliches benehmen geben. wir fahren doch trial und sind nicht an einem boxkampf! und seine agressionen hier im forum loszuwerden ist sicher nicht die lösung. also poste etwas schlaues oder bleibe fern!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (3. April 2003)

Ich werd nicht mehr jetzt gibt sich der Gino mit uns ausm Forum ab......

Kurze Frage....wer hat den den Megamo schon parmal gerissen?????>Du oder Andi????

@Trialgott DD >> das ist genau das was ich meine..... darum gibt es den Zwist zwischen den Double Fahrern und dir....>spielst dich immer übelst auf...>siehst ja was für reaktionen dabei rauskommen
>Denkst nur weil du bissl inne Stadt zusammen bekommst und einen auf dicke hose machst bist gleich besser als z.B. der Seeb....

nur weil der nun mal nicht In der Stadt deine Höhe hat....fährt der immer noch viel viel besser als du....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adonai (3. April 2003)

hahaha da hatt aber einer ne große ... ach wird eh gestrichen 




wo kann man denn sein eigenes  avatar reinladen?


----------



## ugly uwe (3. April 2003)

gino kann trotzdem fahren


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (3. April 2003)

Ist halt Auffassungssache....


----------



## elhefe (3. April 2003)

Oder wie meine werte Frau Mutter immer zu sagen pflegt...

"... und vertragt euch, Jungs..."

 

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (4. April 2003)

Also ich soll hier mal was richtig stellen....(hab ja gleich wieder nen anschiss bekommen)

>Die Larve ist nicht gino(obwohl er so klingt)...sondern eben jemand anders also war die Kritik an Gino etwas gefehlt.....

@Aramis...ich glaub wenn der Gino rot fahren würde müsstest auch du auf ihn ein Auge haben denn es wär durchaus möglich das er besser ist....besser als wir beide....


----------



## KAMIkazerider (4. April 2003)

...dem ist wohl ne larve über die leber gelaufen....


----------



## aramis (4. April 2003)

Die Möglichkeit, dass es nicht Gino ist, hab ich auch schon in Betracht gezogen. Dann isses irgendeiner von Ginos Vasallen, wahrscheinlich dieser Fettwanst, der sowieso immer derb vorlaut ist.

Pass mal auf Fettwanst: Du bist total lächerlich und warst schon damals bei dem Training in DD total schlecht, also Klappe zu!


----------



## Rider Anonymus (4. April 2003)

Peace Leute!!!


----------



## Atze Peng! (15. April 2003)

HAHA! Des hört sich hier alles seeeheer ludstich an für "aussenstehende"... wahrscheinlich a blos weil ich grad beim 5ten Jimmy & Cola bin... Naja... vertragt euch doch!
Ich mein es kann ja mal sein das man austickt weil einer ne total bescheidene Meinung hat (zumindest in den eigenen Augen) und man ihn unbedingt vom Gegenteil überzeugen will...
Naja und der Larve kommt vielleicht aus soner "Jugendclique" bei denen man so redet... ich bekomm auch oftgenung zu hören "hey du Kunde! verpiss disch! bla bla.:" weil ich den atzen abdräng beim dual oder so   
aber des is ja ka grund dann glei zurückzuschiessen...  
larve: du musst aber a die annern verstehn, wenn man einen noch net so kennt kann manden halt noch net so einschätzen und dann gibts eben nunmal nen warnschuss "he, pass auf wassde machst... blabla"
musste ich mir im xc-forum auch geben... weil einer behauptet hat das slicks immmmmer die beeesten reifen sind... da bin ich halt ganz anderer meinung und hab dem maln text gegeben... naja beleidigt hab ich ihn natürlich net aber jedenfalls hats dem garnet gepasst...
guckst du: thread: "verhältnis von rollwiederstand zu gewicht"


----------

